# Best local hunting/fishing/conservation orgs



## Pete89 (Jan 31, 2018)

I'm seeking recommendations for lively local (near SLC) chapters of organizations such as BHA, NWTF, RMEF and etc.

I am a recent transplant from the midwest, currently live in SLC. 

I'm sure I'm not the only one around who can't afford to donate time and money to everything, so what do ya'll recommend for local chapters of such conservation targeted organizations?

Any meet and greets, events, etc in the area you'd recommend, or resources for finding such things?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

All you mentioned are active in the SL area. SL has most major groups represented here....pick your poison. But, if you want a real local, grass roots, great bunch of guys, interested in local issues, might I recommend the Utah Chukar & Wildlife Federation.
http://www.utahchukars.org/


----------



## Pete89 (Jan 31, 2018)

Thanks BPturkeys. That's exactly the type of advice I'm looking for.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

The Chukar foundation is awesome! If you want to get your hands dirty the Wasatch Wigeons Association has conservation projects going on almost every Saturday for the next few months. Schedule is usually on the website or Facebook.


----------



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

BHA Utah Chapter is growing like crazy and really doing good things.

*******************

Upcoming Events:

March 1-F3T Jupiter Bowl 6:00PM (One Volunteer Needed)

March 8-Chapter Meeting at Western Rivers, 6:00pm

March 10-Hunting Film Tour, Brewvies (21+) Volunteers Needed!

March 13-Hunting Film Tour St. George, Electric Theater Volunteers Needed!

March 21-Special event, mark your calendars, more info to come!

April 12-15th-BHA National Rendezvous, Boise, ID (Tickets and Info) **TICKET PRICE INCREASES MARCH 1**

June 15-17th-Chapter Rendezvous, location and info to come!

July 12-15th- Total Archery Challenge (volunteers needed)

July 14th-TAC Afterparty presented by Yeti/BHA, Snowbird, UT 5:00pm (Tickets)


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Trying not to bag on the BHA, but was wondering of all the things listed which one of them help wildlife and conservation? I don't know what some of the things listed are is why I ask.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Pete89, 

The Utah Chukar and Wildlife Foundation just had our annual banquet last weekend. It is a great event that raises money for wildlife projects like water guzzler(s) installs, habitat improvement, and wildlife studies. If you are here next year be sure to attend. In the meantime there are plenty of projects throughout the year the foundation could use help with. Join the facebook group and ask questions. Good luck and great question!


----------



## Pete89 (Jan 31, 2018)

Grizzly - Thanks for posting. Been a big fan of BHA for a while, I outta be able to make a couple of those events. Airborne's point is exactly why I threw out this feeler post. I like being involved in groups with a national presence, but also want the opportunity to put some volunteer hours to good, local use.

I guess it's time I get on the Facebook!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

In reading this thread, I can't help but ask, what interests you most? What is your passion? 

There are many good conservation groups, but if asking this question, I would go with a group that works with something you are most interested in, be it waterfowl, trout and coldwater habitat, upland game, etc. It's your time and hard earned $$$, put it in something that you are passionate about.


----------



## Pete89 (Jan 31, 2018)

Catherder- Excellent question. 

My number 1 interest - keeping up on and being active in public land access issues. This is why orgs like BHA, TRCP, etc are interesting to me. 

The type of hunting and fishing I most frequently do is changing after moving here from the midwest, but I'll chase after about anything. I kept the inquiry general to see what groups seem to do the most for local conservation, particularly for native species.

If only the DWR would let me drive one of those chaining rigs


----------

